# Mail ne charge plus les messages !



## Yo83 (5 Décembre 2005)

Bonjour,

Je poste ce message après deux mois de switch parfait. Aujourd'hui j'ai un gros problème !
Quand je lance mail, le programme s'ouvre, et il charge... pendant des heures, sans jamais afficher mes mails. Je ne sais pas quoi faire, j'ai essayé l'utilitaire disk, et compagnie, rien n'y fait. J'ai donc un gros problème. Je ne peux plus voir mes mails, et je ne peux plus les recevoirs. Que faire, je suis neophyte !

Help. j'ai un mac mini avec tiger. J'ai redemarer plusieurs fois, fait des mises a jour rien n'y fait.. 

Merci d'avance.


----------



## JediMac (5 Décembre 2005)

Salut et bienvenue sur MacG ! 
Déjà tu fais une copie du dossier Départ/Bibliothèque/_Mail_ sur ton bureau. Ensuite, essaie d'ouvrir Mail, mais hors connexion (débranche le câble). Si ça ne change rien, trouve le fichier com.apple.mail.plist qui est ici : Départ/Bibliothèque/_Preferences_ et mets le à la corbeille. Réouvre Mail et reparamètre ton compte.

Sinon, il n'y a aucune indication sur ce que fait Mail quand il mouline ?


----------



## Yo83 (6 Décembre 2005)

Bonjour merci de ta réponse.

Non il n'indique pas ce qu'il fait, c'est comme si il cherchait a charger mes mails, mais il mouline.
Je vais tester ta solution. Je te tiens au courant.


----------



## Yo83 (6 Décembre 2005)

Impeccable, j'ai viré le dossier mail de la bibliothéque, j'ai deconnecté airport, puis j'ai lancé mail. La le programme marche. Ensuite j'ai fermé le programme, et remis le dossier dans la bibliothèque, et hop mes mails sont réapparus !

Merci


----------

